# Night Time Bed Wetting



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

Just ordered 2 sets of (3) cloth dog diapers from Magasin dog supplies. My little Chihuahua (adult & spayed) is wetting her bedding at night only. I've tried putting a potty pad at night right next to her bed. Tried a cut piece of potty pad in 1/2 her bed, & also tried removing the bedding from her washable bed. None of these things have prompted her get up & walk to use the potty pads. I'll try leaving the light on near the potty pads tonight. 

I believe I was late in discovering this because some of her bedding is like polar fleece which wicks the dampness away. And with the new puppy, some of my older bedding is now in use which does not hide mistakes.

She uses the potty pads throughout the day without any house or bed messing. 

I think she's either afraid to move about in the dark or that it's hormonal. She's not been shamed nor scolded. There is a reason she is doing this. It just needs to be discovered.

How have any of you dealt with such a problem?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't think dogs are afraid in the dark, or that hormones would do that. How long has it been going on you think ? I think she just did it once, you didn't see it so she just got used to sleeping in a bed smelling like urine and figured it was the place to go. Very hard to break once you've let it go for a while.

I have an anxious toy and whenever something changes, even small, he pees. I check his bedding ofter and clean and disinfects whenever he does it. i try to keep his environment stable as much as I can so that he doesn't do it. He is sleeping with belly bands and for now he will keep them. I've tried twice to not make him wear them but he always fails as soon as he is upset with a change.

Most important thing is to find out why she is doing it, so you can work on eliminating the pee factors. Meanwhile, and during rehab, keep the diaper on and make sure she never sleeps in a dirty bed, so can go back to appreciating a clean bed. Dogs used to sleep in their pee are the worse to housebreak. Mine was allowed to pee in his crate (I didn't raise him as a puppy) so he has no problem peeing in his bed. If I give him a blanket, he will pee on it every time, there is an association in his mind that blanky is a place to pee (and poop)...

Also make sure to rule out any medical issue. I have a small chihuahua and she never wets her bed, she goes outside and she's very good, so chis can do it.

Good luck !


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

My Flower is 15 and is incontinent due to aging, she takes medication Incurin and Proin to keep it under control, but i had her tested for everything from kidney/ bladder issues/ cancer, infection, diabetes basically to find out what the underlying issues were. All of her incidents were late at night. Took while for Flower's incontinence under control. Get your girl sorted by your vet.


----------



## Janetm (May 10, 2016)

My little Lowchen had spay incontinence. She could hold it all day and would never have an accident in the house and never in her bed. But overnight was the problem. I don't think she realized she did it. I tried to make sure she went out and peed before bed and she was on meds which helped. I also put a piddle pad under a towel over her bed to absorb.

Hope you figure out how to help your girl.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

If this little chihuahua is not having age-related incontinence (sometimes an elderly dog will just sleep so soundly and relax so much that their bladder lets loose), I would suspect a UTI. If this isn't an old dog, I'd go have the vet check her urine.

With my Scotties, I always worry about bladder cancer, which is quite common in that breed, so any weird urinary issues go straight to the vet.


----------



## PixieSis (Aug 18, 2015)

A couple of years ago Raleigh was on Prednisone for a short time and she suddenly started to pee in the bed overnight. She has always been a very good sleeper and I think she didn't even realize she was doing it. As soon as she stopped taking it, the peeing stopped.


----------

